# orange lamasi tads



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

so i thought id post how breeding went with the lamasi! i know a few people said that they would be pretty hard to breed but once they started i havent seen much problem :wink: ive gotten 5 clutches so far with a total of 7 tadpoles and there are more eggs in the tank. the parents took care of 3 of them for about 3 weeks but i finally got them out to see how they would do. they COMPLETELY ignored all the film canisters no matter what angle or height i put them at and decided to lay on leaves of 1 bromeliad. 

ill put pictures up either later tonight or tomorrow. but does anyone have any pictures of orange lamasi tads as they are starting to get their yellow coloring on their snout? aroung 3 weeks old? mine almost look like albinos and im very curious. every time i looked for a topic with some pictures it said an error occurred :?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are actually very easy to breed, the standards are the ones that are kinda of a little bit of a pain.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

oh  i thought i did something difficult    

:lol: just kidding! i was just saying thats what other people had said.

anyway my computer isnt reading my SD card so ill have to try for the pictures tomorrow.

anybody have a pic of some tadpoles so i can see the coloration?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Well, either way great job. I still want to see some pictures. I have heard calling out of my tank but I can't see all angles of my brom that is in there so there is no telling what is going on.

Nate


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

got those pictures now!









from 1st clutch








from second clutch








from 4th clutch.
i havent had any die or anything so everything is fine so far! hopefully none of them will have SLS.

and the possible parents(since i have 2 pairs and im not sure who these belong to)

















i can get more pictures if anyone wants them. i also just re-did their tank so i can put that up too.

ENJOY!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats on the tads! Those parents sure do look healthy and happy. More pics are always good! :wink:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can we a full tank shot??


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice Adam.

Supplement them 2x week with naturose [tads also] and they will turn more red...

S


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hey thanks guys! ill get a shot of their new tank tomorrow and some more pictures of the adults. so not albino right? just really clear?

thanks shawn! know a good website i can get it from?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ok i got some pictures! couldnt get a good full tank shot so i took 2 top view shots. sorry i took so long.
its a 2 part lid...
this is with the back up








and this is the front up









the male was calling and when a female came she went strait to the opening of a brom  must be feeding..anyway i got some cool pictures.









































hope you like them! :mrgreen:


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are awesome! Nice colors.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hey thanks! they are darren meyers bloodline. ive seen them hanging around a certain brom a lot so hopefully they have new eggs and tads


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Be sure to post pics when something new goes down.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing them with us!

Nate


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Any more new pics? I love these guys.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Any updates on these.. I have a pair breeding right now and I would love some more pics/info. Great shots by the way.


----------

